# Rosewood Victoria Inn vs. Destinations at Royal Victoria Suites



## tim (Sep 7, 2006)

I am planning a trip to Victoria in August 2007 and plan on using RCI points for a 3 night stay.  I have a choice of either the Aviawest Rosewood Victoria Inn or the Destinations at Royal Victoria Suites.  Help?  Which one?  You should know that I am traveling with the entire family -- wife and 3 girls.  To do the Rosewood Inn I would need to book a 1 bedroom and a studio.  At DRV, I could get a 2 bedroom.  Any help would be appreciated as to location, amenties, etc.  Thanks.


----------



## asp (Sep 8, 2006)

There is a discussion about these two Victoria resorts under "Unit requests at Pacific Shores", one post earlier.


----------



## tim (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks ASP.  Yes, I know about the earlier thread as I am the "tim" that participated in it as well.  However, I wanted to start this separate thread so that any other Tuggers with experience at one or both of these Victoria resorts could provide some information to help me pick which one would be best for my family.  Thanks.


----------



## falmouth3 (Sep 10, 2006)

I would not stay at the Rosewood with children.  The rooms there are just bedrooms - it's a typical B&B.  It is not a resort.  I would highly recommend it to couples who enjoy the type of experience that you get at a B&B.

That said, I loved it there and would return in a heartbeat.  I wrote a review and you should be able to see my description there.

Sue


----------

